# Rest in Peace, My little Eclipse :(



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I came home a few minutes ago from a week vacation. I was so excited to be home, to see all my bettas again! Everyone was fine...except Eclipse, my white spade tail plakat, wasn't in his tank. I found him under the bookshelf I kept his tank on. He was all dried out. He wasn't known for jumping, but i guess he decided to try it out... I'm so sorry buddy! You were always so hyper and excited when i came up to your tank. You wont EVER be forgotten! I wish I could've been there... RIP. my angel. All these tears are for you.









RIP


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am sorry =[ actually plakats are known to jump out of tanks. he was probably startled.
i lost many fish recently to =[. rest in peace eclipse


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss He is swimming under the rainbow bridge now. Rest In Peace Little Eclipse<3 you'll be missed


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks...  I hope he found a nice little home in betta heaven...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Eclipse.


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------

